# finally the log has become planks!



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

So I finally had the oak crotch piece cut into planks. I sealed the ends with 2 coats of latex paint and put 1 inch sticks between them. As you'll see in the pictures they are a bit rough but if the drying goes well I could end up with some nice stuff. I ended up with 3 pieces that are somewhat flat on both sides and 1 large end piece, each plank is about 2.5 inches thick. I paid the guy $40 bucks to cut them, don't feel like it was too much as the wood was free!


----------



## jimmy mc (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice looking planks. Will make some nice tables. I have some when I can find someone close that can saw them, should make some interesting lumber.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Jimmy! They are definitely rough, I'm on the look out for a big rip saw.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I see POTENTIAL!!!! sticker and seal the ends good. They'll be pretty!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

What's the wood species?


----------



## SubmarineWoodchucker (Sep 27, 2013)

That was a good job he did with a chainsaw. Beats any of my attempts by a long shot. Those are going to make a nice looking project!! Good luck!!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Da Aardvark said:


> What's the wood species?


the first line in his post is So I finally had the oak crotch piece cut into planks. I sealed the ends with 2 coats of latex paint


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited. I guess I've got 2.5 or 3 years to plan a few projects. To Submarine, the guy who cut these pieces was really concerned with getting his cuts as clean as possible. He did it all free hand!


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

Were the cuts made freehand or with a jig? I'm looking into getting something to mill wood with like an Alaskan mill, but I have no experience with one.


----------



## SubmarineWoodchucker (Sep 27, 2013)

Freehand!! He must have been sharpening his blade after every cut!! Outstanding job! He has a lot of skill!! Good luck with the drying!!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Treeguysrule the cuts were made freehand but not by me. The guy actually a tree trimmer! I've seen a lot of the Alaskan mills on ebay and in all the videos I've watched they seem pretty straight forward but I have not used one either.


----------

